# Community Participation > Bookmarks >  Kai's Powerpoint / Gameicons Bookmark

## schattentanz

Alright, 

this is something extremely simple:
Used Powerpoint for layouting and simple effects, and game-icons.net for graphics which I filled out right on their page and copy/pasted on this "map" ..
Throw in some lables, wirte some text, done.

Time and effort: 2 hours tops.



So, yeah .. making bookmarks actually can be pretty simple  :Smile: 



Kind regards,
Kai

----------

